
Luminoth 0.1: SSD model and pre-trained checkpoints - sameoldstory
https://tryolabs.com/blog/2018/04/17/announcing-luminoth-0-1/?
======
dekhn
Your site would be much nicer if you didn't hijack the title bar and add a
little fake chat window with "Esther".

